# Taking over the kitchen



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Just missed out on a Rocket R58 and think I went a little over board...










Wifey to be was a bit shocked to say the least when she came into the kitchen. Just a small change from the Gaggia Classic in the corner.

Plan is to make sure it's all working by using the plumbing and power for the washing machine that's never used. Just waiting on sparky to check it's ok to do this.

After that will tidy up the metal work, either a brushed stainless or powder coated and source a new La Marzocco badge.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Serious! Where did you find that?


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Ebay, think it's time to uninstall the app before I buy anything else


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

koi said:


> Ebay, think it's time to uninstall the app before I buy anything else


Good work - it's plumbed and working ok then ?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

You will have to get a magnet on the leccy meter with that beast


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Linea's are pretty small in the grand scheme of two group espresso machines, Respect for banging it into the kitchen though!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Good work - it's plumbed and working ok then ?


I suspect not


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> I suspect not


Congratulations on your purchase from DaveC


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If you wife chases it out the kitchen let me know...


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Love @funinacup 's one group version of this. The depth is massive though, I can see why they made the Linea Mini.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Your fiancée seemed pretty ok with the whole idea yesterday when we were chatting! I was surprised! Good effort.

Had a three group in the kitchen once, thought the worktop was going to cave!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What's the deal with legs on the Linea - some have tall, some have shorter ones? Is it just a choice when buying the machine or does it depend on the model etc?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

this is madness


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Fevmeister said:


> this is madness


It's Man Ness


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> It's Man Ness


I was expecting you to say 'this is spartaaaaaaaaaaa'


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

"Unused washing machine"... Better put in some T-pieces just in case.


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Did I say washing machine, meant dishwasher. I do wash honest!

In HK just now and checking out the coffee scene over here, small Probat roaster looked pretty cool. Sparky confirmed it can run off existing feeds so sort that out when I get back.

Seen diffent styles of legs on these but the ones I have can adjust the height by screwing it up and down.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> What's the deal with legs on the Linea - some have tall, some have shorter ones? Is it just a choice when buying the machine or does it depend on the model etc?


These legs were on all lineas before a certain yr, think 2010 or something. We put them on ours so it was taller and we could clean under it.


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Finally had some time to mess about with this and a faulty bolt on the sight glass scuppered my plans to fire it up for the first time.

What baskets for 18g do people recommend?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

koi said:


> Finally had some time to mess about with this and a faulty bolt on the sight glass scuppered my plans to fire it up for the first time.
> 
> What baskets for 18g do people recommend?


vst 18 g

strada lm baskets 17 g

both have a range of 17-19g


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

How have you powered this? Plug or dedicated spur?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

koi said:


>


This is ridiculous. In a good way.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Wild! Hope it's all chugging away nicely! Am I the only one to see 2 grinders hidden behind this beasty? What's under the hopper hopper?


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Only allowed in that corner so need to replace the power cable with a longer one to reach the dedicated socket.

Got a Major, 2 Super Jolly and a Gaggia classic...need to have a clear out.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

koi said:


> Only allowed in that corner so need to replace the power cable with a longer one to reach the dedicated socket.
> 
> Got a Major, 2 Super Jolly and a Gaggia classic...need to have a clear out.


So have you turned it on at all


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Was meant to yesterday but waiting on a bolt for the sight glass now.

Hopefully no more issues.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Showed this to the other half for when we're moving into the house.

She said no. Hell no. Don't even think about it.

So that's a maybe then.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Flibster said:


> Showed this to the other half for when we're moving into the house.
> 
> She said no. Hell no. Don't even think about it.
> 
> So that's a maybe then.


I thought I'd show my wife to see if I got a similar reaction or not.

I got.... "No, you already take up enough room in the kitchen with what you've got"... So maybe if I sell the aeropress then?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm not even allowed a pouring kettle... All I got was a very firm 'No!'







Apparently I already have too much 'stuff'


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Fired it up for the 1st time today, big difference in steaming power compared to the classic.

Got a faulty button on one of the keypads so need to get a new one, not sure if a cronos ones worth it.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Cronos are nice but wouldn't pay the price for them. Might have a spare touch pad tho. Which side do you need?


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Left, one with the 2 cables to it


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Coffee corner starting to take shape


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Is that a glasgow coffee festival chip I see? I've got mine in my corner too.

Nice powder coat (I presume it's powder coat). White is definitely the colour for these.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Looking good in white mate. Thinking of coating my Linea 1AV.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

koi said:


> Fired it up for the 1st time today, big difference in steaming power compared to the classic.
> 
> Got a faulty button on one of the keypads so need to get a new one, not sure if a cronos ones worth it.


Hahah, no shit!

If its a single faulty button you may be able to remove the circuit board and solder on a new switch.

How on earth are you justifying the electricity cost with this? Must mean each coffee you make costs what it would from a coffee shop!

p.s. The white looks great!


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Was getting my wheels powder coated so took the black bits in to be done as well. Whilst it was apart I messed about with left over vinyl I had. Colour is Hexis oyster grey. Not sure if the feet should go black or stay silver.

Scared to check the meter!

Yeah Glasgow coffee festival chips ?


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Not too bothered about one button not working but the cracked surround is annoying me.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Power use will be related to the heat lost by the machine either by convection away from the boiler or by use. The boiler size is similar to that of say the fracino classic so not huge. The more powerful elements probably heat the boiler more quickly which does not really come into play when used at home it only really matters if you are making a lot of coffees.

I would guess that you could influence power use by insulating the boiler although I have no experience of this so it may effect other parameters in doing so. The prettiest material for insulation is probably neoprene closed cell foam sheet some of which is available with adhesive backing (you might want to check if that is good at the temperature it will be working at)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Where'd you get your coat done?


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Glentyan up in Linwood, tell him Danny Chan recommended them.

They have a massive selection of colours.

Finish on my wheels:


----------

